# Ouija Board(Wigi Board)?



## paul2641 (Feb 24, 2010)

So recently in school there has been alot of talk about these Ouija boards and one particular girl in my school who tried this with some friends, Was really freaked out by it she had to get blessed by a priest, Now I used to never believe in this stuff but as my group of friends were talking about it today I started looking into it tonight and just find it kinda freaky, I tried one online just there didn't work, But I feel kinda freaky, It probably me just being a little sissy, But yeah I'm never gonna try it again.

So has anyone ever tried one of these? Had any experiences? Or is it all just stupidity?







They were supposed to have been first invented in about 1850. So could a myth really last this long, And could people really expect to get such attention from stories most find to be so far fetched it isn't even funny?

I'd also really like to hear some opinions from Christians especially from you Peg, I wanna know how you feel about such things, And as a Christian would you ever try contact a spirit?


----------



## degrassi (Feb 24, 2010)

Ha, we used to play with those when I was 12-15ish. I thought they were fun but i didn't really take it seriously. I don't get scared or freaked out easily but it was fun to freak some of my friends out


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 24, 2010)

I am a Presbyterian, and as a Christian, I believe in the existence of the soul. Thus, spirits exist for me. I wouldn`t dare mess with an Ouija board; I have enough problems from the real world, nevermind the spirit world 
I truly believe that when you open yourself to all and any spirits, you`re looking for trouble. 

Attempting to contact a lost loved one or animal spirit, not such a biggie, IMO. Cause at least you know that you love eachother, or that an animal wouldn`t set out to maliciously harm you.

But any other random human spirit... brr. Wouldn`t do it, probably not even if you paid me (and I`m broke ).

One of the guys who went to school with my boyfriend died very young.. about 19-20. He had used the Ouija board prior to his death, and it predicted two or three very negative things, including his soon death by snowmobile accident.

Coincidental or not, I`m not going to mess with this. I don`t know if it works or if it is just the person operating it who projects their own subconcious into the results. Either way, still not worth me experimenting with it 

Once that door to the spirit world is opened, I don`t know how you would ever shut it...


----------



## Jessyka (Feb 25, 2010)

I've used one before and it is kind of spooky, but only cause you want it to be.  And trust me, crazier myths have lasted a lot longer...

For anyone to believe they are contacting a 'real person' and it's not just a placebo effect, there are a number of things you'd need to believe in prior to the use of the board. And as my boyfriend says, "I find it hard to believe that Parker Brothers manufactures a gate to the underworld."

I don't believe in anything of that sort. Not in souls, spirits, demons, psychic powers, clairvoyance, etc. And I've dabbled in all of it. It's crap.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 25, 2010)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> I am a Presbyterian, and as a Christian, I believe in the existence of the soul. Thus, spirits exist for me. I wouldn`t dare mess with an Ouija board; I have enough problems from the real world, nevermind the spirit world
> I truly believe that when you open yourself to all and any spirits, you`re looking for trouble.
> 
> Attempting to contact a lost loved one or animal spirit, not such a biggie, IMO. Cause at least you know that you love eachother, or that an animal wouldn`t set out to maliciously harm you.
> ...



Very true! I believe that completely. Nothing to mess with, especially if you're a medium or someone who can easily see/contact spirits.

We used one when I was a teen a couple times, nothing happened. You just never know...Unwanted spirits can follow you if you move, etc. if you've ever seen some of the paranormal shows, in worst cases, it takes an Exorcist to get rid of them.:shock:

I wouldn't mess with it, even though the thrill of it is exciting and curious. Go rent Paranormal Activity instead. She was followed by a negative spirit, a "Demon". That girl is stillmissing.:shock:


----------



## paul2641 (Feb 25, 2010)

I heard somewhere if you do actaully try the board, You're more likely to get a demonic spirit(Well more evil one) The more religious you are. Was your friend religious NorthernAutumn?


----------



## Luluznewz (Feb 25, 2010)

I've played with those before. I'm sure if you google it you can figure out logically exactly how they work.

I'm not saying that you shouldn't believe in spirits or whatever, but all i'm saying if spirits and daemons do exist i doubt they go around communicating through people with boards sold by toy companies.

the point is that those are toys, or at least the ones you can buy at toys r us. I feel like contacting spirits through other means is way different then playing with a childern's toy.


[Edit]: So I actually did google how they work and came back to edit this. The response was very disappointing. Im a biology major so I'm pretty evidence / fact oriented. They basically just talked about automatic response and suggested you try the game blindfolded. They said that basically everytime the letters spelled out will mean nothing.

Anyway, even if it can't really be explained in a concrete way, the game is still made by toy companies looking to turn a profit. I still think if spirits were going to vent they would use a little more dignified source.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 25, 2010)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> I heard somewhere if you do actaully try the board, You're more likely to get a demonic spirit(Well more evil one) The more religious you are. Was your friend religious NorthernAutumn?


I don't know if he was or not... this was one of those mutual friend things (didn't know him personally), but in a small town, it's like 1 degree of separation (rather than 6 like a city).

I am also a science major, but I have total respect for the bounds of possibility. (Many prominent scientists also had a religion-based faith).

I think it is more the act of attempting to make contact, rather than the tools you use. I agree, a mass-produced piece of plastic has no spiritual power of its own. Anything could be used, really. But to me, it is the act of reaching out into the spirit world disrespectfully that is dangerous (folks mess around, ask spirits all sorts of ridiculous/disrespectful stuff).

People tend to ask really stupid things at an Ouija board... I wouldn't dare attempt to contact a spirit world in the company of someone who is disrespectful of that potential power.

Can't prove or disprove the spirit world yet though, so I am firmly sitting on the fence of possibility.
(I'm not a risk-taker, can ya tell?)


----------



## paul2641 (Feb 25, 2010)

I was talking about this with friends in school, And apparently alot of people in my year have been using them, Are using them, One guys sheds contents were completely knocked all over the place, After years being completely stable, I do think there is something to it.


----------



## SunnyCait (Feb 26, 2010)

I have a hard time with this concept... Not being religious (not believing in heaven or hell, wanting to definitely, but can't justify it with logic whatsoever)but I also believe in ghosts only because of my personal experiences. It's all muddled in that respect. It's hard to say things don't have souls and still believe in ghosts now isn't it?? LOL. At any rate... I have always had a weird phobia of Ouija boards. I don't like the idea of them. I've never had one around and do not plan to.


----------



## Jessyka (Feb 26, 2010)

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/_uQob7CzYpw&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

This video should explain things very well.


----------



## Happi Bun (Feb 26, 2010)

Interesting video! I've always believed in the supernatural/paranormal... but that video brings up a lot of good points and food for thought. A lot of my own personal experiences could logically be dismissed. My mother told me that her friends played with a Wigi bored once in a dark room surrounded by candles. Obviously this is going to make someone way more paranoid, it totally sets the mood. All of their fingers were lightly touching the object that supposedly moves. I guess they all spazzed when it did actually move and they all swore it happened on it's own.


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 27, 2010)

I'd never mess with one - I am terrified of ghosts/spirits/whatever. I can't watch any of the paranormal activity television shows without being scared for months. Shoot, sometimes I will happen to see a commercial for a scary movie on tv and have nightmares/daymares for months. "The Ring" was how long ago and I am still scared that the girl is going to kill me. I'm a big baby.

I KNOW there are ghosts/spirits out there and I'd rather avoid them at all costs. We lived in an older house 2 years ago and I had a terrible time falling asleep at night...I always felt like something was beside the bed. And when I'd walk through the house I always felt like something was trailing behind me. When we finally moved out of that house after like 8 months or so....I was able to fall asleep really quickly in the new house and never felt a presence there. Randomly over the first few months of living in the new house I'd have realistic nightmares about ghosts in the old house. It was just too creepy.


----------



## JimD (Feb 28, 2010)

The board holds no power of it's own.
Think of the board as more of a tool.
In other words...the entity communicates through a person and uses the board to "speak".

If the person(s) using it is/are sensitive(s), the ensuing results could be genuine.

IMO.....it could be quite dangerous if you don't know what you're doing.


_"There comes a time when all the cosmic tumblers have clicked into place...and the universe opens itself up for a few seconds to show you what's possible."_


----------



## MeAndB44 (Feb 28, 2010)

**In response to AngelnSnuffy

At the end of the movie it says that the events in the movie aren't based off of any particular instance. You have to watch until the way very end though. They even add that if they seem to be based off of a true story it's purely coincidental.


----------



## BethM (Feb 28, 2010)

I am with Cait, in that I am not religious but believe in ghosts, due to personal experience. 

I had a Ouija Board when I was a kid. I used to play it with my cousin a lot, and it always gave us very funny answers. He and I used to read a lot about the supernatural, ghosts, witches, and give each other psychic tests. (I always got better scores when I ate a pickle when I was guessing!) 
Then, he got religion and threw my ouija board into his fireplace. I wasn't too put out by it, as it was really just a game. None of the answers were really creepy or prophetic.

I kind feel like, if it was really dangerous, it wouldn't be sold by a game company in the toy department.


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't really get how they work? Like do you put your hand on it, ask it questions and it moves?


----------



## paul2641 (Feb 28, 2010)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> I don't really get how they work? Like do you put your hand on it, ask it questions and it moves?


Basically, But normally it is done with 2 or more people.


----------



## JimD (Feb 28, 2010)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I don't really get how they work? Like do you put your hand on it, ask it questions and it moves?
> ...



The board set consists of a board marked with letters, number, and the words "Yes", "No", and "Goodbye".
The other component of the set is a movable indicator.

For the Ouija Board to work properly, 2 people must gently rest their fingers on the Indicator. The Ouija Board supposedly works better when placed on the knees, but a table works fine.

It is used by askingvarious questions and letting the "spirits" answer by guidingthe pointer sitting on the board.
It helps to have one additional person (not touching the indicator) to transcribe the session. Sometimes the pointer starts moving too fast for you to read and process the words it's spelling out.


----------



## RandomWiktor (Feb 28, 2010)

I take them to be mindless entertainment with no actual bearing on a hypothetical spiritual world. It's absolutely true that if you do it blindfolded with an impartial observer recording what letters you land on, you come up with nothing but incoherent nonsense; me and my friends did this experiment for science fair one year. Only when a bunch of nervous, giddy young people with overactive imaginations allow it to drift towards specific letters is any meaning made of it.  In short: don't worry. It's just a fun toy, nothing more.


----------



## Violet23 (Mar 3, 2010)

Paranormal Activity was not a documentary, it was a movie, with actors and etc. It is not real, it is exactly what it was supposed to be: a horror movie. A really creepy good one, but just a movie. Says so at the end.

And i agree with you Ren, a ouija board is just a toy. too much proof against it for it to be any tool to talk to ghosts and such. 

Now when it comes to spirits and ghosts for me, that gets a little more questionable. Im leaving my mind open for now.


----------



## jcl_24 (Mar 21, 2010)

I've always believed that Ouija boards were a possible gateway for bad spirits to get through to this world and part believe some of the accounts of bad things happening after people have used them.

However, a couple of years after my Mum died, not being in "a good place" I decided to try and see what allthe fuss was about. It wasn't a board I used, simply a piece of note paper with letters of the alphabet and the words "Yes" and "No" written on them.

I asked silently "What will my A-Level grades be?" It was odd to feel my fingers being pushed (that was my perceptionas I wasn't deliberately moving them). The board seemed to spell out "CIN" which made no sense to me. That August I got my A-Level grades; a C and an N.

*Since then I've found a safer way to explore the idea of a spirit world- at my local spiritualist church.


----------



## SunnyCait (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh Paranormal Activity. *rolls eyes* I remember getting so psyched for that and being so utterly and severely disappointed. It was funny though, I did NOT expect that! The couple's banter made me laugh out loud several times. 

It's just like with The Strangers... They said it's inspired by real events. Wanna know what the real event was??? A person came to the guy's house late one night asking for someone who didn't live there. .... That's it. So I am always extremely skeptical when it says "based on" or "Inspired by". 

.... I wish there was a way to really KNOW about the supernatural stuff... There are many people with experiences but many things can be explained logically. But some just can't. I wish there was a way to really KNOW beyond a shadow of a doubt.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Mar 25, 2010)

The only contact I've had with anything like a Ouija Board, was the racehorse Ouija Board. Never heard of this, but by the sounds of it, i'm not ever going to touch one


----------



## BSAR (Mar 28, 2010)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> I truly believe that when you open yourself to all and any spirits, you`re looking for trouble.


I agree! I don't even like to think that there could be spirits in my house because I think that will make them come!I have never seen a spirit butI have seen enough shows to know they are real.


----------



## BSAR (Mar 28, 2010)

*SunnyCait wrote: *


> Oh Paranormal Activity. *rolls eyes* I remember getting so psyched for that and being so utterly and severely disappointed.


Same here! I wanted too see it so bad, I rented it last weekend and since I thougt it was going to be the scariest movie I had ever seen I watched it during the daytime. It didn't even scare me at all! And it was such bad acting!


----------

